# 1967 GTO on Ebay!



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Okay guys,
Don't know if you've seen it, but there's a 67 GTO on Ebay #180226395945. Supposedly has original motor/trans. Post car. Teal color but his/hers shifter. $15000 buy it now or make offer! In Wisconsin, has PHS.

Hope one of you can get this car!
Linda


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Thats awfully inexpensive must be something to it


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

blondie67 said:


> Okay guys,
> Don't know if you've seen it, but there's a 67 GTO on Ebay #180226395945. Supposedly has original motor/trans. Post car. Teal color but his/hers shifter. $15000 buy it now or make offer! In Wisconsin, has PHS.
> 
> Hope one of you can get this car!
> Linda


I looked never could find it


----------



## ddx77 (Feb 3, 2016)

Was this one? Sold December 5th 67 GTO

That was the only one I could find, maybe the person took it off.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

no has black interior and the pipes stop way short of the rear axle


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

It's in Wisconsin. watch out for extensive rust.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Im bidding on a 65 in Utah


----------

